# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Yay, technology.

## Anti Federalist

*No option to remove ads on Kindle Fires*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-33692_3-57...-kindle-fires/

Amazon's new generation of Kindle Fire tablets will have Special Offers and Sponsored Screensavers on the home lock-screen, and you won't be able to pay extra to take it off. For the e-ink readers, Amazon has offered ways to pay a small fee, about $20, to take the ads off. But these ads are not coming off the new tablets. It's one reason why Amazon's tablets can be priced so low. The new Fire HD starts at $200, that's the same as the Google Nexus 7. The revamped original Kindle Fire is even less, at $160.

----------


## Razmear

It will be hacked, no worries.

----------


## Anti Federalist

1 - Needs no batteries.

2 - Recorded on a data medium that will be accessible and readable 500 years from now.

3 - Has no ads.

4 - Cannot be remotely deleted.

5 - Cannot be remotely altered.

6 - EMP resistant.

----------


## TheTexan

There is probably another $10 knocked off the price by selling your usage habits.

Maybe another $20 knocked off the price by doubling the Kindle Fire as a microphone that the FedGov can listen in on.

It's win/win/win!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> There is probably another $10 knocked off the price by selling your usage habits.
> 
> Maybe another $20 knocked off the price by doubling the Kindle Fire as a microphone that the FedGov can listen in on.
> 
> It's win/win/win!


Joy.

Had not even thought of that.

That will come out 20 years from now, that they've been being paid for each one that linked into to the NSA's hub.

----------


## TheTexan

> That will come out 20 years from now


I hope you're right I was thinking more like 5

----------


## awake

One word: Jailbreak.

----------


## tod evans

> One word: Jailbreak.

----------


## Anti Federalist

AC/DC > Thin Lizzy

----------


## jclay2

Root the device. I bought the original kindle fire for my wife last year. What did I think? Well, to be frank, the device sucked hard. I decided to root the device and install android ice cream sandwich and jelly bean afterwards. Now the device is freaking awesome. It is quick, snappy, and only cost me $200 a year ago. There is an app I have installed on it that removes all adds from any applications. I think its called add away. Anyway, root your device so you can take their control away.

----------


## Professor8000

XDA Developers. Nuf Said.

----------


## DGambler

> XDA Developers. Nuf Said.


I second this.... Took me about an hour to figure out how to root, root and install a ROM?

----------


## LibertyRevolution

I don't understand e-book readers..
E-books cost to damn much for what your getting.. You might as well buy the real book. 

Unless you are the type to root and then pirate, then I understand and agree with your purchase.
E-Books cost to much, I see piracy as a way to help lower prices.

It worked with music, you used to have to buy whole albums at $18each, now that song you want is $1. 
Worked good for movies, remember when blockbuster was charging you $5 for a new release 1 night rental, now we $1 redbox.
Soon hopefully e-book versions will be $1 for new releases too.

----------


## TheTexan

I like e-book readers simply because I don't like flipping pages.  Yes.  I'm that lazy.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> AC/DC > Thin Lizzy


Nah, they're just different. I'm partial to the Thin Lizzy tune.   I have a man-crush on the original band.  Very few still are still even interested in playing contrapuntal motifs like them.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Also, I prefer the old Kindle 1G.  It's got a nice keyboard on it.  Very bare-bones and does what I need it to do.  Only needs to be "online" when downloading an ebook, too.  $#@! these new glorified tracking devices.

----------


## Revolution9

> Nah, they're just different. I'm partial to the Thin Lizzy tune.   I have a man-crush on the original band.  Very few still are still even interested in playing contrapuntal motifs like them.


Modern culture sux hard. 90% of the top of the charts couldn't write or jam a contrapuntal motif even if they had a frikkin' clue what one was. I am going to a planet closer to the galactic core next round. The natives here ain't too bright.

Rev9

----------


## specsaregood

> I don't understand e-book readers..
> E-books cost to damn much for what your getting.. You might as well buy the real book.


Well part of the problem was that $#@! steve jobs colluding with book publishers to artificially prop up the prices of ebooks.

----------


## The Free Hornet

I have the Kobo Touch (2 GB black, *not* the version "with offers").  No need to root it.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/17802463?a...eh=sem&veh=dat

I was able to get it from TigerDirect with taxes and shipping under $100.  You can likely find equal or better deals out there.

I don't know about "buying" ebooks for it as I prefer to pay for things that are real.  I like to avoid giving money to a corporation that will use those funds to lobby for extended copyrights retroactively applied to items already purchased.  There could hardly be a bigger "FU" to paying customers than these Micky Mouse extensions.

----------


## idiom

> 1 - Needs no batteries.
> 
> 2 - Recorded on a data medium that will be accessible and readable 500 years from now.
> 
> 3 - Has no ads.
> 
> 4 - Cannot be remotely deleted.
> 
> 5 - Cannot be remotely altered.
> ...


Yeah but the search engine is slow as hell.

----------


## DamianTV

> Yeah but the search engine is slow as hell.


Then write a better one.

----------


## KevinYeaux

> *No option to remove ads on Kindle Fires*
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-33692_3-57...-kindle-fires/
> 
> Amazon's new generation of Kindle Fire tablets will have Special Offers and Sponsored Screensavers on the home lock-screen, and you won't be able to pay extra to take it off. For the e-ink readers, Amazon has offered ways to pay a small fee, about $20, to take the ads off. But these ads are not coming off the new tablets. It's one reason why Amazon's tablets can be priced so low. The new Fire HD starts at $200, that's the same as the Google Nexus 7. The revamped original Kindle Fire is even less, at $160.


Don't buy it, then. I use an iPad to read, but it costs more. It's worth it to me. It won't be to most people and the ads subsidize the cost of these devices, getting them into the hands of more people.

Free market at work.

----------


## HigherVision

*Points out obvious irony that you're dissing technology on an internet forum*

----------


## Carson

> Yeah but the search engine is slow as hell.


Having an index can be an important deal maker or breaker in a hard copy. If you do have to do a cold search, the memory it takes getting you back to a place in your book can be pretty remarkable though.

----------


## libertyjam

> AC/DC > Thin Lizzy


On that particular song, you're just wrong.

----------


## Revolution9

Try lugging the classics around on a road trip. To have a years worth of reading material for me is about 100 books. I like the iPad. I can read in bed without a nightlight and angling the book at it. Alot of the stuff I read does not come in books, like SIGGRAPH papers, or RPF as two examples.

Rev9

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

> I don't understand e-book readers..
> E-books cost to damn much for what your getting.. You might as well buy the real book. 
> 
> Unless you are the type to root and then pirate, then I understand and agree with your purchase.
> E-Books cost to much, I see piracy as a way to help lower prices.
> 
> It worked with music, you used to have to buy whole albums at $18each, now that song you want is $1. 
> Worked good for movies, remember when blockbuster was charging you $5 for a new release 1 night rental, now we $1 redbox.
> Soon hopefully e-book versions will be $1 for new releases too.


you save some cash by buying the ebook versions of the book (for books under $10 you usually only save $1-2, but it adds up if you read a lot). you also don't end up having piles of books laying around that you've already read taking up space, it's much more convenient to take on trips, they come with backlights so you can read at night without needing a light on, they're more comfortable to read IMO, etc. there are definitely reasons to buy them. if you don't like the ads, root the damn thing and put whatever the hell you want on it.

----------


## Acala

I thought I was a luddite.  AF makes me look like George Jetson.  As others have pointed out, a kindle allows you to carry a massive library in your pocket and that is really valuable on an airplane or on a hike.  Furthermore, a huge amount of great work is available FREE if you have a kindle. And you can adjust the font so, for example, I don't have to struggle with fine print in low light.  "Make it BIG, Magic Kindle!"  "Your wish is my command, Acala!"  

I prefer the screen on my kindle touch to the screen on the fire.  It is easier on the eyes.

And guess what, having a kindle doesn't mean you can't have hardbacks.  I have a lifetime supply.  You can have the best of both worlds!  That's the wonder of the market.

I have a tube stereo and spin vinyl at home because I like the sound.  But I have satellite radio in my car and an mp3 player for elsewhere.  It really is that easy.

Also, if you have a kindle you can download my book on tort reform "Pirates in the courtroom: how Lawyers Hijacked the Legal System and How We Can get it back."  Hehehe

----------


## FindLiberty

> *No option to remove ads on Kindle Fires*


Root it, or throw it... well you know where.

That fire is spreading 'cause we'll also have *limited options to escape from Win8* (maybe you'll want to switch to Linux? No prob since some big names are already signing on...) because all Windows 8 licensed hardware will ship with secure boot BIOS pre-installed. Unfied Extensible Firmware Interface (UEFI) lets Microsoft keep the "BIOS ignition keys" to *new PCs* unless someone decides to play/pay/beg 'em to get added into their "key" database. (It's supposed to prevent virus software from booting/infecting new PCs.)

Now shut up and watch our crappy ads  like we want you to do! Yes, we insist.

----------

